# missing driver "USB Host to Host Bridge"



## Lyceum (Nov 22, 2006)

I am trying to transfer files from one computer to another computer, using a USB port. It says I need that driver so my Windows XP can detect the usb cable.

Can anyone help? or know where to download driver?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Did you got to "Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device Manager, and then open the + in the USB area, then right click any red or yellow marks in that area and select "update driver?"


----------



## Lyceum (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, I went to update driver, it searched through my computer and it did not find the driver. I even tried this on my other 2 computers,same message.

It connected to windows update to search for driver on internet, after update it still have the same message.

I searched through the internet and read a forum that said "It is impossible to use a USB cable from one computer to another."

I think I may have wasted $10 on the usb 2.0 cable, If this problem cannot be solved I will and should have bought the 1GB USB memory stick which should work since most computer will reconize the memory stick driver.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Darn, never gave the USB cable a thought, was focused on the driver that you said was not working. I think the USB drive would be by far the best option for you.


----------



## Lyceum (Nov 22, 2006)

If I had known about this,I wouldn't have bought the USB cable and go for the USB memory stick.


----------

